# Funeral director



## Delle (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a licensed funeral director and embalmer in the US looking to retire to Puerto Vallarta. Does anyone have any information on PV funeral homes or if PV funeral homes hire bi-lingual funeral directors?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I thought you said retire 

Certainly a different direction for employment in Mexico. Would be interesting to know if that line of work requires licencing here.


----------



## Delle (Aug 1, 2010)

*FD in Oklahoma*



sparks said:


> I thought you said retire
> 
> Certainly a different direction for employment in Mexico. Would be interesting to know if that line of work requires licencing here.


It's been my career for over 30 years and it has been rewarding, emotionally, spiritually and financially. My wife and I love PV and would like to retire there. So, I take it you don't know of any employment leads in this line of work? It's a failry esoteric profession; not many people do


----------

